# Creating a two color name in CorelDRAW for cutting



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is a quick screen capture tutorial on creating a two color name in CorelDRAW. This should be helpful for those of you cutting heat transfer vinyl:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNZjUaGbtkE&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eyoutube%2Ecom%2Fuser%2FJoshEllsworth&feature=player_profilepage[/media]


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for that sight to check out. 
Those are great learning videos to learn about.
Thanks again, Linda with lindaschallenge!!!!!


----------



## puncha (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you for your information. I will try it.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey big thanks for the site. I really learn from those. Appreciate any that I can find.
Thanks for taking the time to send it.
Linda with lindaschallenge


----------

